# I just signed up with Farmers (Bristol West)



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Covers for all ride-hail, not just Uber. (Metromile is Uber only)

Ask questions. I will create an FAQ section, starting with the ones that get the most "likes".

I learned that if you have both your Lyft and Uber app on, Metromile won't cover you at all during that time. Be aware. If you use the same phone for both, Uber has access to your phone and knows if the Lyft app is on.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Agent claimed that it is illegal for me to have two car insurance policies.

Metromile doesn't charge me for Uber app-on miles. Farmers does. But Farmers covers my Lyft driving. I've got 5 days to cancel.

Also Metromile gadget is a spy in your car logging everything you do. Not with Farmers.

I also have an inaccurate very low declared mileage on my current policy. Was told that if I get in an accident I'll have to pay the higher premium retroactively and the deductible.

Metromile is cheaper but then I can't Lyft.

As with all personal car insurance I can cancel any time too. 

What to do ?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Agent claimed that it illegal for me to have two car insurance policies.
> 
> Metromile doesn't charge me for Uber app on miles. Farmers does. But Farmers covers my Lyft driving. I've got 5 days to cancel.
> 
> What to do ?


POST#3/Sacto Burbs: Would You Please
"run the numbers"
that are Part of this Decision Tree ?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm bad at math.

Current policy, 3,000 miles a year, $80/month

Farmers 10,000 miles per year $150/month

No Metromile quote yet. I've heard $28/month plus $0.06 /mile.

My car payment is $300/mo.

I need to drive enough to cover all these costs and, apparently drive 10k personal miles.

I'll add that my current policy states that I am not covered "when" my car is used to carry people or things for money - not "if", but "when".

UberHammer I need you.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I'm bad at math.
> 
> Current policy, 3,000 miles a year, $80/month
> 
> ...


POST # 5 /Sacto Burbs: Isn't MM a non-
starter because You
Lyft primarily ? Or is it a 50/50 split w/
#[F]Ubering ? Also, do You Qualify for
USAA ?


----------



## paul nahigian (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm an auto insurance broker by day, uber driver by night. It's my understanding that uber provides you with liability coverage to protect from lawsuits while riders are in your vehicle. Your personal auto insurance covers liability and possibly physical damage while driving for personal use. The only "gap" is when you have the uber app on and your driving to pick up a rider but no rider is in your vehicle. Neither policy covers this time period. Uber insurance won't cover you because no riders are in the vehicle, you personal auto insurance won't cover you because the vehicle is being used for livery. You can get a policy through metro-mile or Bristol West to cover this gap. I'm not very familiar with either of those companies but I've heard it's expensive. I spoke to representatives at some companies I broker with here in CA. They told me Progressive and Mercury will be offering an uber specific insurance policy soon. Apparently Progressive already offers this is Texas but not in California yet.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Update 

I took the 5 day option of canceling my farmers policy because I wasn't ready to start driving again.

the agent told me I needed to cancel my existing policy because it was illegal in California to have two policies, but I searched the internet and couldn't find any such law, and when I talked with her again she could not quote me chapter and verse.

so I am testing out metromile for one month. Yes, that's right, you can just do it for one month and see if it's for you. I'll let you know what the price difference is between farmers and metromile at the end of the month for me, but farmers covers Lyft driving and so I'll see whether it's worth it.

that said, I would much rather have a progressive policy because their gadget doesn't allow hard breaking, on the other hand Metromile records all your miles so that they are easily trackable. and for me, I like having a spy in my car, to show exactly what happened if there's an accident.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

paul nahigian said:


> I'm an auto insurance broker by day, uber driver by night. It's my understanding that uber provides you with liability coverage to protect from lawsuits while riders are in your vehicle. Your personal auto insurance covers liability and possibly physical damage while driving for personal use. The only "gap" is when you have the uber app on and your driving to pick up a rider but no rider is in your vehicle. Neither policy covers this time period. Uber insurance won't cover you because no riders are in the vehicle, you personal auto insurance won't cover you because the vehicle is being used for livery. You can get a policy through metro-mile or Bristol West to cover this gap. I'm not very familiar with either of those companies but I've heard it's expensive. I spoke to representatives at some companies I broker with here in CA. They told me Progressive and Mercury will be offering an uber specific insurance policy soon. Apparently Progressive already offers this is Texas but not in California yet.


the new law that just came into force 1st of July requires uber to be primary insurance now when app-on. Read more posts on this forum, get educated,


----------



## paul nahigian (Jul 6, 2015)

Uber does not provide physical damage coverage. They only cover any lawsuits that arise from bodily injury, death, or liability property damage. If you wreck your car while driving for uber they will pay for injuries but they will not pay to repair your vehicle. Your personal auto policy won't pay either unless you have a specific policy or endorsement that states you and your vehicle are covered as a hired driver/car. I work with 20 A rated auto insurance companies in California and currently none of the ones I work with provide this coverage for uber drivers. They are all receiving a high volume of requests/demands for this coverage and I anticipate some large auto insurance companies will begin to offer this protection soon.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I showed my ins agent the Uber policy. The first thing he noticed is there is no commercial, comprehensive, or personal injury protection for the driver. Aside from denying an Uber- related claim, my insurance would cancel my policy. Should the underwriter get wind I am driving for hire, my insurance would be cancelled w/o notice.

So am looking for ins to fill the gap.

BTW the agent is a good friend.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

I have not thought much about insurance since signing up for Metromile months ago. MM does not say they do NOT cover LYFT. They say it MAY NOT. In California with its consumer protection mindset I have no worries when I LYFT. Yes. You can disable the MM GPS if you want. Butif you are wooried about that better take the battery out of your phone. They do not monitor how hard you drive such as speed and sudden braking like Progressive does. I pay 32 bucks a month and .04 cents per personal mile. Something like that anyway. After 3 or 4 months my cost is still much less than the Geico I was running previously with no ride share protection.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

paul nahigian said:


> Uber does not provide physical damage coverage. They only cover any lawsuits that arise from bodily injury, death, or liability property damage. If you wreck your car while driving for uber they will pay for injuries but they will not pay to repair your vehicle. Your personal auto policy won't pay either unless you have a specific policy or endorsement that states you and your vehicle are covered as a hired driver/car. I work with 20 A rated auto insurance companies in California and currently none of the ones I work with provide this coverage for uber drivers. They are all receiving a high volume of requests/demands for this coverage and I anticipate some large auto insurance companies will begin to offer this protection soon.


I would have assumed that with knowledge of a policy holder driving rideshare, that person would more often than not be on the way to having their policy canceled. I hear reports of some insurance companies being ok with it so long as rideshare work is less than 50% etc. Mostly, I assumed you'd be canceled.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Years into this UBERX experiment and it's still a Cluster **** with drivers being the Guinea Pigs. It's the personal injury and damage that would trap a driver badly when having App on but with no rider. 

Even IF UBER says it has Insurance in place, read your Partners Agreement where it specifically states that UBER is NOT liable for any loss, injury or damage incurred or caused by a UBER driver whilst active on the UBER App. At ANY time UBER can pull what flimsy cover they provide because of the agreement we have signed to.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> I have not thought much about insurance since signing up for Metromile months ago. MM does not say they do NOT cover LYFT. They say it MAY NOT. In California with its consumer protection mindset I have no worries when I LYFT.


WHOA! You and I TOTALLY read the word 'MAY' different in a contract. You see nothing to worry about. I see a large corporation saying 'good luck sucker'! In all seriousness tho, I hope you are right, not me. 

Edit: Maybe it is different in California.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> WHOA! You and I TOTALLY read the word 'MAY' different in a contract. You see nothing to worry about. I see a large corporation saying 'good luck sucker'! In all seriousness tho, I hope you are right, not me.
> 
> Edit: Maybe it is different in California.


In California, consumer protection is HUGE. Insurance companies have lost millions for trying to be weasels. 
I have no doubt, of course that may mean shit, that the Insurance Commish or a jury would read "may" as more likely to pay than not. But it is all in the eye of the beholder, and one has to do what one feels comfortable with.
I am comfortable with MM and driving the few LYFT trips I do. now when I called them and asked about LYFT, if they would have said "no,you are not covered" , I woudl be more hesitant. That was not the asnwer I got. I got the "may not" answer. Why would they just not say "NO. you are not covered" rather than the "may not".


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

They explicitly told me that under no circumstances will they cover me if the Lyft app is on. You just got a different agent


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Agent claimed that it is illegal for me to have two car insurance policies.
> 
> Metromile doesn't charge me for Uber app-on miles. Farmers does. But Farmers covers my Lyft driving. I've got 5 days to cancel.
> 
> ...


Correction - I pay for app on, not yet matched miles.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

So whi


Sacto Burbs said:


> They explicitly told me that under no circumstances will they cover me if the Lyft app is on. You just got a different agent


You just got a different agent? Which one is right? When you call MM we are not actually talking to Agents. Agents have to call back. Again, one can only make ones own decision how to proceed. What do you think a judge and jury are going to do if they hear they have been giving out 2 versions of their coverage?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I've been to court. It eats up your entire life for no good reason. The justice system is like a 2x4 a pounding on your head every single day, even if you win.


----------



## TjackEddy (Sep 23, 2015)

As of 10/19, Farmers is now providing rideshare insurance in Kansas. $15 add to your monthly premium. Can't post a link yet. Newbie restrictions. :-(


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

TjackEddy . . . Will this insurance cover YOUR medical and property expenses in the event you are in an at-fault accident? The Farmers' agent I spoke with in Arkansas said TNC insurance is just an extension of the personal liability insurance. It covers the "gap" where Uber does not cover you when the app is on and you are awaiting a ping. He said it did not cover one's expenses in the event of an at-fault accident.


----------

